
Many Comments Critical of ‘Fiduciary’ Rule Are Fake - pulisse
https://www.wsj.com/articles/many-comments-critical-of-fiduciary-rule-are-fake-1514370601
======
pulisse
tl;dr 40% of comments submitted in opposition to a Labor Department regulation
that would require financial advisers to act in their interests of their
clients appear to be faked.

